# Resurrecting the cob...



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Let me start off by saying, it's not my car. The car belongs to a friend of mine who is very 'frugal'... This causes LONG periods o inactivity until he ponies up some cash... 

The car was originally a dark blue, not sure what the original interior color was. Car was mostly rust when I got it, and no interior. I have all the interior for it, and am slowly brow beating him into buying body parts. He has gone past the point of no return now...

The car in question is a 1966 GTO post car. Originally a 4 speed. Owners brother bought it new in 1966, and he bought it from his brother when he went to Vietnam in 1971. Sometime in the mid 80's he ditched it and bent the front cap. Car sat behind his house under some trees until 5 or 6 years ago. Owner needs a beating for that...

Original engine and trans are in storage, car has a 6x headed 400 and a different Muncie 4 speed to play with. Mostly stock, small cam, aluminum intyake, and a Holley carb...

Anyways, on to the pics...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

I call it the cob, because that is how rough it is, lol... 

I would have refused to work on it if I did not know the owner (actually I did refuse, he drove it over and left it anyway)...

I replaced the floor pans and braces, the trunk pan and braces, the fuel tank, the steel lines for the fuel as that was the source of air causing the hard start after sitting. Rewired the mess under the hood (The exciter for the internal regulator conversion was hooked to the electric choke, when the choke opened the alternator stopped charging, lol...)

Then I tackled the rear of the car...

It was rusted completely around the rear window. At some point it had been patched with some roof flashing, and of course rusted out again...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Also had to rebuild under the rear tray and replaced that. I hand fabbed the sides where the quarter go, as he was determined to not buy quarters for it...

The lip of the trunk where the weather stripping goes had rotted away. I hand formed a lip for the seal and welded that in place, then poked holes through the 'pretty good' quarters on the car when the owner came by...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

So he then ponied up the funds for some poorly made (in my opinion) repop quarters, and a new tail panel, I got all 3 hung in this pic...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

He liked it so much he gave me some cash for more stuff, so I bought the front lower window channel, a lower driver fender patch, and some other stuff...

And took it down to this this past week...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Really needed new fenders, these aren't really worth saving. Problem is, the car would never get done if I waited on that to happen, and while it was really so far gone it wasn't worth saving, this keeps another one on the road...

Removed the gauge panel and discovered the dash shell is toast. Stopping point until I can find one, as there really isn't anything left to work with...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

The dash is the last major hurdle, other than the hood. (this one is too rough to fool with). 

The owner has what seems like 183,000 grandkids and nieces/nephews, and all of them have climbed on the roof at some point. So whatever color it ends up being, it will be a vinyl top car...

Yeah the car had issues, but they are mostly behind it now, and once it is done it will be worth it. If he can afford to pay me...lol..


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Tough crowd...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That heep needs a Stant restore, pull the radiator cap and roll another GTO under it.

:eek2:


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> That heep needs a Stant restore, pull the radiator cap and roll another GTO under it.
> 
> :eek2:


No doubt, but it will eventually be worthy. I just got the funds from the owner to buy a hood and a bolt kit for it. And we are on the hunt for the dash shell. Car is at this point going to be white with a black vinyl top...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know where you are located but Frank may have that part.

GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Central MS, thanks for the tip. Need to see who that is now...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, that's a ton o' work! Hats off to you for not giving up on it.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, thanks for sharing, and thanks for saving the car. Unbelievable that it just sat and rotted for decades, but even more unbelievable it is actually getting saved. The car's original color is 1966-only Barrier Blue. It's a neat color. Will look killer with a white vinyl top and a parchment interior, or a black vinyl top and a black gut. Keep the photo's coming!!


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks. It will not be the original blue, owner said he was ready for a different color. Got a line on a dash panel, I contacted Franks through a link here, but they were out. I found this one elsewhere. I also have the hood coming, original was just too rough. Those should be the last major parts to acquire. Lot's of oddball one year only trim parts I expect to be a PITA to locate or restore. 

Got the electrical gremlins sorted out today and she is starting like she should and purrs like a kitten with a nice little rumble. Now I'm somewhat excited...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Not much of an update. Kind of in a holding pattern due to the dash. I did buy a used shell that looks to be salvageable, it does have one bad place by the radio, which looks to be common on the 66-67 models. Waiting on it to arrive, along with the inner heater box. The new Dynacorn hood and scoop arrived last week. These should be the last major pieces of the puzzle. The rest will be trim pieces and such that hopefully won't be too hard to find.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, what a "project". :eek2:

I've been there myself bringing cars back from the dead. The worst part of fixing a rusty car is when you get replacement sheet metal and find there is nothing to bolt or weld to...... Good luck OP! :thumbsup:

I'm subscribing. :lurk:


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

The heater box and dash shell shipped separate, and the heater box arrived. The weather up north delayed the Fed Ex flight the shell was on, so another weekend wasted waiting on parts...

The goal is to completely finish the car by July 4th, I am going for the paint and body minus the vinyl top to be done by the end of the month. Probably will be the end of May though in reality...

I work a 13 on/1 off shift mostly so time to work on it is limited, or I would finish it sooner...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It will take longer than you plan, my car is done just waiting on the engine.
I planned on having my car on the road in May or June but my engine builder is having a serious health issue so I have added stabilizer to the fuel put it on stands and stored it.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

I got no one holding this hostage though but me. I am the one doing the work,lol...

That is why i said end of this month but probably the next. Not really anything else to buy except for some trim and the vinyl top. Once the dash is in it should go fairly quickly. I already have the new bumpers, all the interior, etc. so I am no longer waiting on the owner too much...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't see it as being held hostage, stuff happens in life.
I have looked around for an interim engine and there is nothing out there and I want this builder to build it and I am more than willing to wait.
Does it suck?
Yes it does but more on his end than mine.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe I phrased that wrong, not knocking you. What I meant was my timeline is dependent only upon me. If the dash that came in yesterday is not repaired/installed and the interior sheet metal painted by end of this week, it is due to me. As an example of that, I had to work on the dishwasher at home today which is why I am typing this now instead of working on the car...


And yet another color change by the owner, he really digs the silver color of Goat Ropers avatar...


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed the title you chose for this thread. Perfect moniker for the car. Sounds like you're moving quickly through a rough restore. Must be efficient with your work as you're further along than I'd be at this stage. My wife's giving me grief for buying parts to fix my 10-yr old mower. I hate how appliances and tools are designed as throw alway these days.

Good luck with the build. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mytmouz said:


> Maybe I phrased that wrong, not knocking you. What I meant was my timeline is dependent only upon me. If the dash that came in yesterday is not repaired/installed and the interior sheet metal painted by end of this week, it is due to me. As an example of that, I had to work on the dishwasher at home today which is why I am typing this now instead of working on the car...
> 
> 
> And yet another color change by the owner, he really digs the silver color of Goat Ropers avatar...


That is a repaint of the original color it is called Silverglaze paint code is P for 1967.
You sure have your work cut out for you on that car.
If the DW is junk save the sheet metal to use as patch material.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

67Twistytee said:


> I really enjoyed the title you chose for this thread. Perfect moniker for the car. Sounds like you're moving quickly through a rough restore. Must be efficient with your work as you're further along than I'd be at this stage. My wife's giving me grief for buying parts to fix my 10-yr old mower. I hate how appliances and tools are designed as throw alway these days.
> 
> Good luck with the build. Keep the photos coming.


Actually have 2 different builds going. I am doing a frame off stepside chevy LUV for me. I work on whichever one I have parts for at the time...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Got the replacement dash in, and this is only pic, I got it in primer, going to try to get the interior sprayed Before work, but probably Monday, only one weekend off schedule, and that is due to weather delaying the dash arriving by one weekend...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

And started hanging panels to do the gaps and prep work, will take it back apart to trim it out...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Getting the gaps set...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Roof is floated and I got the drivers quarter nearly so. Plan to get it done and the passenger side, then it should go pretty quickly... The aftermarket quarters do not fit well and are pretty rough, but no rust...

Unless something happens, I see it completely done by end of next month. I was hoping for this month but said earlier that realistically it would probably May. I work a lot at my day job, so I fit this in when I can...


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

You are a better man than I am....


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Not much left before paint... Plan to finish it by end of next week. I got it at my buddies shop to work on it, but he is relocating first of the month, trying to get it out of the way...



And after the 9 millionth color change by the owner I made the decision, lol... It is a Harvest Gold color, interior is done and all jams, etc...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...great color choice too

Bill


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Got the glass in and the trim. The trim is a PITA because I had to install the studs for the clips. test fitting it all, pulling it back out for paint... I also put the dash pad on, then I put the gauge cluster in, and put that PITA wood grain veneer over the bezel set up. Looks a lot better in person, i take crappy pics...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Took a vacation day to get it in and out of the booth. We are under the gun to finish everything in the shop by next weekend, gotta get out. It will be a couple of weeks setting up the new place so I been at it...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure why the pics are rotated, they are oriented correctly in my album... 

Plan to reinstall all trim and interior minus the headliner by end of next week, after a cut n buff. The head liner is being farmed out, mostly because i hate doing that, lol...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Noticed a large dark spot in the first pic, that is a shadow of the door to the booth, the paint is a uniform color...


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Some of the original brightwork was shabby and owner had me order some, and new tail light lenses after seeing it on the shiny new paint. I planned to finish it by end of the month earlier in the thread here and pretty much have other than that. I plan on putting the interior in it this weekend then it will be a matter of waiting on the few pieces of trim to arrive and putting that on. And making sure the wiring is up to snuff. Only thing to be farmed out is the headliner install. I hate doing that...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the color, looks amazing! Talk about turning a sows ear into a silk purse, nice work and you don't mess around sir! :Scottwax1:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mytmouz said:


> Some of the original brightwork was shabby and owner had me order some, and new tail light lenses after seeing it on the shiny new paint.


Be very careful when handling or cleaning the new tail light lenses, the bezels are razor sharp.
I sent them back and reinstalled my originals.
There is no groove that the bezels are crimped into like the originals.
After cutting my fingers the first time installing them I tried to wipe them with a micro fiber and they shaved the fibers into the groove, cut through the cloth and sliced my fingers again.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Be very careful when handling or cleaning the new tail light lenses, the bezels are razor sharp.
> I sent them back and reinstalled my originals.
> There is no groove that the bezels are crimped into like the originals.
> After cutting my fingers the first time installing them I tried to wipe them with a micro fiber and they shaved the fibers into the groove, cut through the cloth and sliced my fingers again.


Thanks for the tip. The original lenses were cracked/pieces missing where it had been bumped in the rear at some point, so reusing them was out.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Love the color, looks amazing! Talk about turning a sows ear into a silk purse, nice work and you don't mess around sir! :Scottwax1:


Thanks for the compliment. I have had a total of 4 days off I believe since I joined the site, so it has been a couple to three hours at a time most days to get it done. If I had time I would maybe do a few more projects for others, but right now NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

mytmouz said:


> Thanks for the tip. The original lenses were cracked/pieces missing where it had been bumped in the rear at some point, so reusing them was out.


That's too bad and finding originals is damn near impossible.
I can't believe how good that car looks from what it was in such a short amount of time.
Very nice work!


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Got it home this weekend, still have to do some adjustments to the trim, and some will be replaced. what looked good to the owner when it was rusted out hurts his eyes on the new paint, lol... This is a 2 door coupe (sedan) and trim is hard to come by, some is not made new, so I got 2 source it. There is either damage or sanding marks on 5 of the 8 pieced of trim around the doors and quarter glass on the driver side, and 3 on the passenger. The bars on the front of the fenders and the GTO decklid emblem will eventually be replaced. Waiting on the grille trim and tail light lenses to arrive, and one front wheel opening molding, and a tail light wiring harness. I hope to talk him into replacing the outer door handles before I put the door panels on, as they are pitted, but that will be up to him. All in all pretty pleased with the way it turned out, especially from where it started...



Forgot to post on here I painted it one week, and the next week he brought the hood tach. I LUV drilling holes in a shiny new hood...


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

WOW, talk about a big job done so fast. She's a beauty now. My 68 was in much better condition, and I've been on it for 8 years now, and it's still not painted yet. Very soon though.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful job, mytmouz!


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Got slowed up somewhat on this due to extra shifts at work due to people quitting... 
Anyways I got the door gaskets on, PITA as they don't match up exactly. And I replaced the wiring harness for the tail lights and the truck/door locks with new ones. And also reworked the tail lights. 

Original lenses were broken...



New replacements fit up well. First aftermarket stuff that actually worked out of the box, lol..



Original housings were fine, but dirty...



Cleaned them and resilvered them so they would reflect plenty of light through the lenses...



And reassembled with a new gasket...


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

What a restoration!!!


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

wow !! you are one impressive person. You have given me hope to get my 65 done that I am just getting back to. But let me get this straight , you are doing this as a friend ? I could use a new best friend if you are available.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow! I wish I had your skills. The car looks incredible!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one pile of great work there, sir. :thumbsup:

Bear


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Long time, no update, lol... Owner has been driving and enjoying the car, only a few teething problems, to be expected after such a long time off the road. Pressure plate fingers stuck in the disengaged position, replaced the clutch and pressure plate with a quality set up and NOT the cheapo big box store one he had originally put in it. Only other issues have been electrical gremlins which I have addressed as best I can. The paint is still shiny and no issues after a year now. Still hoping the owner will replace some of the shabby trim pieces on it. I know it looked terrible to start with, but with some time and money ( a LOT if you can't do it yourself), they can most all be saved for future generations to enjoy..


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

mytmouz said:


> Long time, no update, lol... Owner has been driving and enjoying the car, only a few teething problems, to be expected after such a long time off the road. Pressure plate fingers stuck in the disengaged position, replaced the clutch and pressure plate with a quality set up and NOT the cheapo big box store one he had originally put in it. Only other issues have been electrical gremlins which I have addressed as best I can. The paint is still shiny and no issues after a year now. Still hoping the owner will replace some of the shabby trim pieces on it. I know it looked terrible to start with, but with some time and money ( a LOT if you can't do it yourself), they can most all be saved for future generations to enjoy..


I thoroughly enjoyed reading this entire thread.
Very nicely and masterfully done mytmouz. :smile3: 
Dave


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

6 month old thread but great work knows no bounds... Nice work mytmouz!!


----------

